# Anyone get taken in on the road?



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 4, 2018)

Does anyone get taken. In? I recently got 3 offers from 3 women 80 or 90, 50s and 30s. 50 and 30 is mom and daughter snd 2 dif houses. She gave me pills brownies liquor took me oit to lunch bought me supplies gavr me cash and extra cash to gamble, well her snd her mom collectively. Also s Duluth trading jacket Nike's socks shorts and just super nice! Also my new pill conect


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been taken in like twice other than couchsurfing. Mostly cuz I've turned down some offers cuz I wasn't sure about the people/have other plans. I've been taken out to eat here and there though. Sounds like you hit the mother load though congrats!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Oct 4, 2018)

It's not as rare as one might think...

In my traveling circles, we call this "Adoption". 

Always awesome when it happens.


----------



## Tadaa (Oct 4, 2018)

happened a lot.. more so when i was younger and my englsih wasnt so good. guess americans trust eauropean backpackers more then their own (had a few people tell me this


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 4, 2018)

absolutely....the world is full of lonely people looking for new connections


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Oct 4, 2018)

Tadaa said:


> ... guess Americans trust European backpackers more then their own (had a few people tell me this)...



This makes sense to me; especially if you're in your 30's (like I am) or younger.

My generation of Americans is mostly made up of people who are 10 kilos of shit in a 1 kilo bag.


----------



## train in vain (Oct 4, 2018)

Many times in the past. Its seeming tougher now because ya know...oogles have ravaged the lands and burned all bridges for the next person with a backpack at this point.
I recently stayed with some folks i didnt know for 2 weeks in chattanooga and heard a familiar story...well i used to bring travelers home all the time but i got tired of dealing with assholes. This dude had some stories of oogledom to rival anyones lemme tell ya!


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 4, 2018)

train in vain said:


> This dude had some stories of oogledom to rival anyones lemme tell ya!



don't hold out !!


----------



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks guys. Yeah i rock my punk vest non stop and its normal people taking me in. Its covered with leftover crack pafches and shit, but I do have a kill your local rapist patch on it. . . . everyone has just been saying they get good vibes off me, and if been paying it forward for weeks to tramps and homebums. I cant let anyone go hungry. . . . big issue for me. . . so maybe it's karma coming back around.


----------

